# ActivaTe my Pump! MusclePump's ActivaTe Log



## musclepump (May 30, 2005)

I started the Beta of ActivaTe today by taking the first dose (five caps) prior to my morning workout. As others have pointed out, the regimen is to take five caps, four times a day. I already take close to twenty pills a day, so twenty more won't hurt. 

 My workout schedule is as follows:
 Monday - Chest, Biceps, Abs
 Tuesday - Legs, Calves
 Wednesday - Back, Abs
 Thursday - Rest
 Friday - Triceps, Shoulders, Calves
 Weekends - Rest
 I also swim daily.

 I'm currently 186 pounds (an insane amount of weight gain since my pre-contest/contest season just ended a few weeks ago), and eating anywhere between 4,500-6,000 calories a day. They all haven't been clean, but I've been working to fix that up. 
 ----------

 I was really surprised that today's workout felt so great. I had gone camping this last weekend and didn't get a lot of sleep and hauled a lot of wood, cut a bunch of logs, hiked a lot of steep inclines, etc... I was pretty tired getting up this morning, and the idea of hitting the weights didn't pique my interest as much as normal. But, of course, I was there. Had breakfast (protein, banana, chocolate milk), my normal vitamins, and ActivaTe, then split.

 Of course I'm not a monetarily endorsed athlete of DS or anything, so I'm not going to make any outrageous claims about their product, but I did have great mind-muscle connection today, great pumps, and I pushed more reps than normal on quite a few exercises. Is it the supplement? With one-fourth of one day into it, I don't know, probably not, but I'm more than happy to keep up this test.

 Chest:
 Decline bench - four sets // 15-12-12-10
 Flat bench - three sets // 12-10-8
 Incline bench - one set // 4
 Incline DB press - three sets // 10-8-8

 Biceps:
 Barbell curls - four sets // 12-12-12-12
 Hammer curls - four sets // 10-10-10-10
 Preacher curls - two sets // 8-8


----------



## GFR (May 30, 2005)

Hey MP good luck with you're goals. I have a question for you and anyone else who might know. I have read in allot of training journals, esp. power lifting, that many people train chest and biceps on the same day. I just wondered why.


----------



## musclepump (May 30, 2005)

My biceps get hit on bench and other presses, so I like to just keep the pressure on while they're feeling the pain already. If I separate them, I feel like my biceps are already tired from days before and I don't get as good a workout.


----------



## GymJamo (May 30, 2005)

musclepump said:
			
		

> My biceps get hit on bench and other presses, so I like to just keep the pressure on while they're feeling the pain already. If I separate them, I feel like my biceps are already tired from days before and I don't get as good a workout.



Hey man how about when you train back


----------



## musclepump (May 30, 2005)

GymJamo said:
			
		

> Hey man how about when you train back


They definitely get hit then, too. But I don't worry about it as much because they've already got their big lifts in, so I don't worry about losing strength or reps when I'm trying to train biceps directly.


----------



## Robboe (May 30, 2005)

Awesome start.

The active can start working on freeing testosterone literally upon assimilation within your bloodstream, so any little perks you notice already can potentially be attributed to the product.


----------



## musclepump (May 30, 2005)

Robboe said:
			
		

> Awesome start.
> 
> The active can start working on freeing testosterone literally upon assimilation within your bloodstream, so any little perks you notice already can potentially be attributed to the product.


 And I do love little perks when it comes to workout... yes I do


----------



## Robboe (May 30, 2005)

Do you have your own pool by the way?


----------



## musclepump (May 30, 2005)

Robboe said:
			
		

> Do you have your own pool by the way?


 Nope. Sure wish I did :bounce:


----------



## musclepump (May 30, 2005)

Swim practice went well, felt strong. I usually do though after a day off. Thousands of yards in the pool is a damn tough workout; we did a set of eight race 200's. Wow. Pain.

 Took my last five caps of the day at 8:20pm


----------



## musclepump (May 31, 2005)

Leg workout today. Was a little different than usual; generally I feel strong and almost always have a great day, but I wasn't able to push the big weights as usual today. My endurance felt up and I felt consistent throughout, but nothing overly great. Squats seemed down a bit, a little pain in my lower back. 

Squats - three sets // 15-10-8
Dead lifts - three sets // 10-8-6
Lunges - four sets // 8-8-6-6
Leg extensions - three sets // 12-12-12
Hip abduction - two sets // 15-15
Hip adduction - two sets // 12-12


----------



## musclepump (May 31, 2005)

Swim practice didn't feel great; I felt I had decent endurance again, but my strength just wasn't there. We did a bunch of race 100's and I died out pretty quick.


----------



## PreMier (May 31, 2005)

Will you be doing bloodwork?  I thought I read you would?


----------



## musclepump (Jun 1, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Will you be doing bloodwork? I thought I read you would?


Yep, waiting on results and will get more done later on.


----------



## redspy (Jun 1, 2005)

musclepump said:
			
		

> Yep, waiting on results and will get more done later on.


Cool.  I love Designer Supps but I've not seen pre and post cycle free test levels (perhaps somebody could provide a link if I missed a log with blood tests).  Good luck with the cycle.


----------



## musclepump (Jun 1, 2005)

Nothing exceptional tonight at workout (swim). I actually felt very sore  and wasn't pulling in fast times at all. We did a set of 20 x 100-meter sprints  and I was dying. 

  Rob, what's the lasting time on this stuff? What I mean is, after I take  each dose, how long is my free test supposed to be increased? I'm trying to  figure out if there's a need to take it at certain times of the day. And in the  same breath, what happens after this cycle/30-day period is over? When will free  test drop back to normal? Is PCT in order? I haven't experienced any gyno  symptoms like D has talked about.


----------



## Robboe (Jun 2, 2005)

redspy said:
			
		

> Cool.  I love Designer Supps but I've not seen pre and post cycle free test levels (perhaps somebody could provide a link if I missed a log with blood tests).  Good luck with the cycle.



I can't find the thread on AM.com, but some dude reported a 35% increase in free test. That's pretty huge.


----------



## Robboe (Jun 2, 2005)

musclepump said:
			
		

> Nothing exceptional tonight at workout (swim). I actually felt very sore  and wasn't pulling in fast times at all. We did a set of 20 x 100-meter sprints  and I was dying.
> 
> Rob, what's the lasting time on this stuff? What I mean is, after I take  each dose, how long is my free test supposed to be increased? I'm trying to  figure out if there's a need to take it at certain times of the day. And in the  same breath, what happens after this cycle/30-day period is over? When will free  test drop back to normal? Is PCT in order? I haven't experienced any gyno  symptoms like D has talked about.



The HL of ActivaTe is about 8hrs, and the HL of free test is about 1.5hrs.

You can probably get away with dosing 10 caps in the morning and 10 caps in the evening.

After the cycle is over, your body will reclaim it's abaility to bind free test, yeah. No PCT because there's been no shutdown.

Some users have reported that the effects of ActivaTe appear to continue a few days after cessation of use.


----------



## musclepump (Jun 2, 2005)

Cool.

 I'm leaving for Montana today, I'll be back the 6th. I should be able to update while I'm gone, barring unforseen circumstances.


----------



## musclepump (Jun 3, 2005)

Can't get any weight work in while I'm here, but I've been in the pool. Felt good today; strong, very strong. Still taking the ActivaTe, but I've started taking two doses of five earlier in the day (one after waking, one in the afternoon) and then ten before bed.


----------



## musclepump (Jun 5, 2005)

I've been sleeping like shit lately. I don't know what it is necessarily from, but it started after my second day on ActivaTe. 

Also, Rob, what are some of the ingredients in this stuff? When I burp after it, it's the most vile taste I've ever had to displeasure of dealing with


----------



## Robboe (Jun 5, 2005)

lol - like a burnt charcoal taste? Take BEFORE food to prevent this. That way, the food sits on top of the caps in your stomach.

The ingredient is divanil - from stinging nettle root.


----------



## musclepump (Jun 6, 2005)

Still can't sleep for shit. And as far as I can tell, I'm the only one suffering this problem. But it's a killer. This isn't going to be able to last much longer.

Anyways, I've also notice that if I don't take my first dose until afternoon (like having it in my checked bags and having a delayed flight), my nipples start itching like hell. Goes away after I take five or ten pills. Very strange. I'm thinking about starting 20mg of Nolva ED or EOD if this keeps up. Nothing puffy though, no bumps, but they itch like mad.


----------



## Robboe (Jun 6, 2005)

You get itchy nipples if you DON'T take the product?!


----------



## musclepump (Jun 6, 2005)

Robboe said:
			
		

> You get itchy nipples if you DON'T take the product?!


 Yep, it's amazingly odd. I had to feel it out another day before I posted about it. If I go too far into the morning WITHOUT taking it, my nipples bother the shit out of me. Then I take it, and it goes away in a bit of time.


----------



## musclepump (Jun 6, 2005)

Popped 20mg of Nolva. Not sure if I should do 40? Maybe 20 ED instead of EOD? Rob, what kind of stuff have your other testers reported as far as gyno symptoms?


----------



## PreMier (Jun 7, 2005)

Wow.. interesting, and the plot thickens.


----------



## Robboe (Jun 7, 2005)

musclepump said:
			
		

> Popped 20mg of Nolva. Not sure if I should do 40? Maybe 20 ED instead of EOD? Rob, what kind of stuff have your other testers reported as far as gyno symptoms?



I've read of two other testers saying their nipples felt awkward. The first ws only for a day and disappeared. No other mention was made of it by the user.

There's currently another tester saying he's getting tingling. Nothing sore though. You two must be really super-responders.

However, i really don't understand why your nipples itch without the dosing.


----------



## musclepump (Jun 7, 2005)

I don't understand it either. And, I'd like to think I'm just responding well. Because when I was on M1T, my nipples never felt a thing, so I don't think it has anything to do with being prone to estrogen.


----------



## musclepump (Jun 7, 2005)

Decent swims today. The nolva seems to adequately be squashing the itchy nips.


----------



## musclepump (Jun 7, 2005)

Is it possible to add AI ingredients to this product?


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 7, 2005)

For a number of reason, not the least of which is the anabolic potency of the combo, we promote the use of ActivaTe and Rebound XT jointly -- which we have dubbed the NHA Stack.


----------



## musclepump (Jun 7, 2005)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> For a number of reason, not the least of which is the anabolic potency of the combo, we promote the use of ActivaTe and Rebound XT jointly -- which we have dubbed the NHA Stack.


 Well I was only chosen for ActivaTe... so, I hope I'm doing a decent job of blogging this cycle.

 Anyways, now that I have a minute, here's my workout for the day-

 Legs were on the docket. I definitely had a much better workout for the lower half this week as compared to last week. One thing I really noticed today was that I was sweating like crazy, very very hot during my workout. In the pool as well I always get pretty heated under my cap and all, but over the last couple of days my cheeks were really red and warm. I thought maybe it was a one day thing, but as it continued I felt it worthy to be posted.

 Leg Press - three sets // 15-12-10
  Dead lifts - three sets // 12-10-8
 Seated Hamstring Curls - three sets // 15-8-8
  Leg extensions - three sets // 12-12-12
 Seated Calf raises - three sets // 25-20-20

 Definitely felt better pushing the weights today. I didn't try to increase the weight as far as beating my old maxes, because I wanted to rebound from last weeks horrific run at it, but those same weights definitely went up easier and for a couple extra reps. You'll notice my workout was low volume, which is because I did go on the heavier end of what I normally do. So for those to go up and feel so solid was definitely a plus. My sleep still isn't normal but it's better.

 Another odd thing I notice while taking this product is that I have to pee a lot more. Strange, but true.


----------



## Robboe (Jun 8, 2005)

Yes, you're doing a very good job. And the peeing thing has been documented by others also, so you're not alone.


----------



## musclepump (Jun 8, 2005)

It's like water just goes straight in, and straight back out


----------



## musclepump (Jun 8, 2005)

Shoulder and tricep workout today. Triceps felt weak, shoulders felt strong. I've had a lot of sorness in my tri's due to the swimming, so I expected that. I was pretty happy with the shoulder pumps though.

 One-arm tricep dumbbell extensions // five sets 12-12-10-10-8
 Tricep cable extensions // three sets 12-10-8
 Skull crushers // three sets 8-6-6
 Barbell shrugs // five sets 10-10-10-10-10
 Bent over delt raises // three sets 15-12-10
 Side delt raises // three sets 12-10-10


----------



## musclepump (Jun 9, 2005)

I figure now is a good time to post a weight update. I'm 183 pounds this morning, and to be honest I've been eating until I feel like I'm going to puke. I've taken ThermalRage for awhile now to decent results, but not this great. Perhaps the ActivaTe is helping with this.


----------



## musclepump (Jun 9, 2005)

Took the day completely off today. Sore as hell. I'll return with both a back and water workout tomorrow.


----------



## Robboe (Jun 9, 2005)

musclepump said:
			
		

> I figure now is a good time to post a weight update. I'm 183 pounds this morning, and to be honest I've been eating until I feel like I'm going to puke. I've taken ThermalRage for awhile now to decent results, but not this great. Perhaps the ActivaTe is helping with this.



Have you lost weight?


----------



## musclepump (Jun 9, 2005)

Robboe said:
			
		

> Have you lost weight?


 Yep. If you read my very first post, I reported I was 186 pounds


----------



## musclepump (Jun 10, 2005)

Back workout today, felt great.

 Bent-over rows - Three sets // 15-12-10
 Lat pulldowns - Four sets // 10-8-8-6
 One-arm rows - Four sets // 10-10-10-10
 Front cable pulldowns - Three sets // 8-8-8


----------



## musclepump (Jun 10, 2005)

Swim workout was shit today. Felt tired, sore, beat up, lungs felt weak on capacity.


----------



## Robboe (Jun 11, 2005)

musclepump said:
			
		

> Yep. If you read my very first post, I reported I was 186 pounds



Yeah, i thought that. Are you dieting? I can't remember LOL.


----------



## musclepump (Jun 11, 2005)

Robboe said:
			
		

> Yeah, i thought that. Are you dieting? I can't remember LOL.


 You don't read back very far, do ya? 

 Nope, not dieting. Eating like a cow, actually. So having dropped weight is pretty insane. Might have to do with me sweating like a fucking pig though during workout.


----------



## musclepump (Jun 11, 2005)

Swim practice this morning. Felt decent, no real pains or anything. Did a lot of sprints which I didn't feel I excelled in.

 Does this stuff have some sort of effect on lung capacity? Because mine seems dormant lately.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 11, 2005)

You do a lot of aerobic work, plus ActivaTe increase T3 levels.  I didn't lose weight, but it was impossible to gain fatm which is remarkable for me.


----------



## musclepump (Jun 11, 2005)

Nipples are itching quite a lot again. I hit 30mg of Nolva today. I don't like having to take this stuff daily, but EOD didn't keep the itch away. Not happy with that part of it.


----------



## musclepump (Jun 13, 2005)

Chest and biceps today. I slept decent last night, finally, but I don't think it applied to my workout. Felt tired, weak, had to use lighter weights.

 And, still popping nolva. Grr...


----------



## musclepump (Jun 13, 2005)

Had a water workout today that felt like shit. Couldn't even finish workout. Ugh...


----------



## Robboe (Jun 14, 2005)

Are you really stuffing yourself?


----------



## musclepump (Jun 14, 2005)

Robboe said:
			
		

> Are you really stuffing yourself?


 As pertaining to what? I'm definitely eating a hell of a lot, which generally helps me get through my aquatic work... lately it's just not the same.


----------



## PreMier (Jun 14, 2005)

When will you post blood work?


----------



## musclepump (Jun 14, 2005)

As soon as I get it back. Right now they won't send me the results because they billed insurance for some reason who won't pay for it. I told them I'd pay for it out of pocket in the first place, but now they want to wait for GroupDeath to get back to them first. It's gay.


----------



## musclepump (Jun 16, 2005)

Workouts have been going well, both in the gym and in the pool. Allergies hit me for about a month out of the year, and this is that month, so that's making me feel pretty tired; itchy eyes, runny nose, the whole bit.


----------



## musclepump (Jun 17, 2005)

Unbelievable! The clinic I went to said they discarded my results because my insurance denied it (duh) and because I've never done a physical there, and they are "only a primary care provider," they couldn't charge me for my tests? WTF?  

 So, they say, "You can come in and we can do your blood work again, but it will need to be paid up front." So I say, "Can I Just pay for the old?"

 And they say, "It has been discarded."

 "Don't you have records?"

 "Would you like to set up an appointment?"

 Click.


----------



## Robboe (Jun 17, 2005)

Wtf?!


----------



## musclepump (Jun 17, 2005)

Robboe said:
			
		

> Wtf?!


 That's what I said! And I told her, "Uhm, ma`am, getting the test done again _now_ pretty much negates my needs for getting it." And she says, "If you're not worried about anything, you don't need the test."

 Ugh.


----------



## PreMier (Jun 17, 2005)

Fucking cunts.. I cant believe that shit.


----------



## musclepump (Jun 17, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Fucking cunts.. I cant believe that shit.


 Ditto.


----------



## musclepump (Jun 20, 2005)

Felt awesome in the gym today. Did chest and bi's, really was able to crank out some intense sets and reps, more than usual. Same weights on chest, but five to ten pounds extra on biceps.


----------



## Robboe (Jun 21, 2005)

Have you upped your calories/carbs recently? Gotten more sleep?

Your workouts appear to be improving. Good to hear.


----------



## musclepump (Jun 21, 2005)

Calories are steady, carbs are steady with a slight exception I'm eating one or two more servings of yogurt daily. Sleep is still off. Last night was horrible, but that leads me to this; generally I'm tired and my workouts naturally suffer from it. Today I felt like a man possessed in both the gym and pool, I rocked. Legs today, short but sweet. Great reps, great ROM, felt like a cakewalk even with my normal weight. In the pool I was quick, my endurance was up, felt like my VO2 threshold just went through the roof. Awesome day.


----------



## musclepump (Jun 24, 2005)

Been feeling pretty good lately. Had some ice cream today... hehe 

 Nothing exceptional, nothing horrid. 187 pounds, lifts about the same.


----------



## PreMier (Jun 24, 2005)

Hey, what about getting the bloodwork when your at peak cycle, and then a few weeks down the road?  Wouldnt that work?


----------



## musclepump (Jun 24, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Hey, what about getting the bloodwork when your at peak cycle, and then a few weeks down the road? Wouldnt that work?


 It might, but who can be sure about the residual effect? How long it may last at elevated... I'd have to wait quite awhile to be sure it has worn off.

 I'm still pissed about this last time.


----------



## Robboe (Jun 29, 2005)

4 days and no updatey? You ok?


----------



## musclepump (Jul 1, 2005)

Actually I wasn't. Quite sick for awhile, so the workouts were non-existant. I've been out of ActivaTe for a couple days, so here is a final rundown:

 Weight: 184.5
 Lifts: Most up 5-10 pounds +/- 1-2
 Nipples: No longer itchy

 The itchy nips bothered the shit out of me. Being a carcinogen, I don't like taking Nolva, but it was mandatory here. I ran a cycle of M1T in the past and didn't have any associations to gyno whatsoever. In comparison, I had much better gains on the M1T. No lethargy with this though, of course.

 While on my lifts felt good, and weights increased. Whether it was the supplement or natural progression, I don't know. Weight though while on ActivaTe was pretty steady despite my eating binges. Which was really pretty cool.

 Would I take ActivaTe again? Maybe if I took it with Rebound or had 6-OXO on hand. Wouldn't take it again by itself. If it were less than 20 caps, it would have been more appealing, though I understand this was only for testing batches.

 Would I test another product for DS? You bet.


----------



## Robboe (Jul 3, 2005)

Cool. Great feedback. Shame about the illness.

I'd expect you to get better results from a steroid like M1T compared to activate.


----------



## musclepump (Jul 4, 2005)

Robboe said:
			
		

> Cool. Great feedback. Shame about the illness.
> 
> I'd expect you to get better results from a steroid like M1T compared to activate.


 Of course you would. My point was just that I'm a little dissapointed that I had more sides with ActivaTe than with M1T.


----------

